# new here!!



## mispookie1 (Mar 18, 2008)

ok here is my number one issue and i need some help on it. hope this is where i should be posting it.. my husband and i have been married for 4 yrs and together for 5, of course when we first got together sex was great and new and did it all the time..lol now after three kids i just am not interested, but i do give it up at least 2 times a week, he will ask for it of course more than that and if i say no he is mad i mean MAD says things like i don't love him and has said to me like "well before i met u, u slept with everyone and u won't even sleep with me.. and sometimes he gets so pissed off he gets up and leaves and slams the door and just makes a huge deal about it, question is.. is this right is this normal? i mean i am about tired of it, i feel dread at bed time sence i know he is gonna try to talk me into it.. please help..


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sex often is an indicator in a relationship. What else is going on in the relationship. Is he a good guy? Do you both work? Do you find him attractive? Is he loving and romantic outside of the bedroom? Do the two of you still "date"?

draconis


----------



## Immortalone (Mar 5, 2008)

Is this normal? hmmm hard to say what normal is anymore LOL. Does this happen in a lot of marriages? Yep, more then people want to admit. The problem that I see in people is that falling in love, having that newnest <---probably not even a word LOL, is easy. then comes the part of staying together. Keeping it interesting, keeping the sex drive going. Do the two of you go out on Dates, even married people need dates. Have you sat down and thought about what your missing in your sex life? What do you need to help you find those old feelings again? If you have or if you do are you willing to sit down with your husband and talk to him about it? Are the two of you willing to listen to the other one with out fighting about it? See I told you keeping a marriage alive and healthy takes work but it is so worth it. It is so easy to fall into a rut of day to day routine. Don't take the easy way out, take the hard route and keep your marriage and sex life alive for each other.


----------

